# My first "wildlife" picture.. a baby turtle



## kellylindseyphotography

My model found this baby turtle during our shoot.  We were leaving the shore of a lake and on the way up the hill, she saw this tiny little thing moving, it looked like a rock or a piece of coal with a tail .  Strangely, (or maybe no so strangely, I have no idea) it was nearly all black and had a long tail.  I know nothing of wildlife or turtles but thought it was pretty cool. CC welcome!
All shot wide open at 1.8 with my 50mm
1.





2.





3.  and then we went back down to the lake and set him free


----------



## Phranquey

I may be mistaken, but that looks like a baby alligator snapping turtle. I have never seen one that small. 

I don't know if I would have held it like that, though. Looking at the size compared to the hand, it could have taken a nice little chunk out of that thumb.

Very cute, but here's what they turn into:

http://www.dausettrails.com/snapturtle.jpg


----------



## kellylindseyphotography

We tried to see if it would snap by first putting a stick in front of its face.   It never snapped so we "ass"umed it would be OK   Luckily we were right lol!


----------



## Phranquey

> We tried to see if it would snap by first putting a stick in front of its face. It never snapped so we "ass"umed it would be OK


 
:lmao:

That's because they like meat, not sticks......


----------



## kellylindseyphotography

Phranquey said:


> I may be mistaken, but that looks like a baby alligator snapping turtle. I have never seen one that small.
> 
> I don't know if I would have held it like that, though. Looking at the size compared to the hand, it could have taken a nice little chunk out of that thumb.
> 
> Very cute, but here's what they turn into:
> 
> http://www.dausettrails.com/snapturtle.jpg



good effin gravy man!  :meh:


----------



## bullitt453

Definitely a terrapin snapping turtle.  They can be vicious suckers when they get older.


----------



## photocat

i love image #1.  very cool find!!  thanks to *Phranquey* for showing us what the "mommy" looks like!  lol  yikes!!!


----------



## tirediron

Nice pictures, but it is a young turtle, ergo a child, so can you really say you're branching out?


----------



## Ejazzle

hahaha i love those pictures!


----------



## manaheim

The turtle was probably thinking... "Ok, look it's another one of these crazy humans who thinks I'm gonna stupidly bite a stick... just wait... I'll show 'em."


----------



## johngpt

And because you set him free, someday, down the road, when you're like, drowning or sumtin' in that lake, he's gonna like remember, and like save yer butt!   :mrgreen:


----------



## manaheim

johngpt said:


> And because you set him free, someday, down the road, when you're like, drowning or sumtin' in that lake, he's gonna like remember, and like save yer butt! :mrgreen:


 
...or put a stick in front of your face to see if you'll bite it. :lmao:


----------



## kellylindseyphotography

manaheim said:


> ...or put a stick in front of your face to see if you'll bite it. :lmao:


 
LmAO!!  I was so surprised it was so calm and didnt' try to lash out at us!  Yikes! I wondered why he was so far from the lake.. And so black and bumpy.  It looked like he was going to die being so tiny and dry like that.  Maybe he hatched and couldn't find his way back to the water?


----------



## fug.li

I never knew baby turtles were so small. I like the second shot a lot.


----------

